# (4) White Widow clones



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 26, 2006)

Whats up everyone. Well since my one journal has come to an end i thought i would start a new one. I have (4) White Widow clones 4 weeks old and in veg. This was my first ever try at taking clones and they all lived. I would like to give a big shout out to Hick for making it happen. Thanks Hick. The ladies are under (2) 65 watt flourex lights that give off 4,700 lumens each. They are in 6 inch pots. If anyone wants pics of the speaker you can check them out in my last journal. Here are a few pics. I will give you all an update once a week.


----------



## mountain (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks like a good start to me bro. Keep an eye on the widders tho, the powdrey mildew loves em. VENTILATION.
PS your last grow was hella fine too!
FLOWER POWER to the PEOPLE
UP JUMP THE GANJA!!!!!
...for medical use only
not for resale...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

nice work TBG....cloning is fun    can't wait to see your ladies grow up ...i know they're gonna be silk background worthy


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 28, 2006)

You mean only once a week, you will need to do better then that...lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the ladies are 5 weeks old. I had some problems with lack of nutes at the begining of the week but they have been all taken care of. Here are a few pics. Also here is a pic of my mother Widow who is 11 weeks old and 2 weeks into flower. She has gotten so big i had to push the other 2 plants into the corner. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

clones are looking great.....and your not kidding...that mama is huge


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 8, 2006)

*All 4 clones have been topped. That is my update and i'm sticking to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

hot damn!!!   those clones are looking fabulous


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 10, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the clones are 6 weeks old and kicking ass. After having a problem with lack of nutes these young ladies have come right back to life. They are looking nice and green and getting bushy after topping them 3 days ago. Here are a few pics. Also here is a pic of my White Widow mother who is 12 weeks old and 3 weeks into flower. *


----------



## Zarnon (May 10, 2006)

Good job.   Def looks ready for toppin'.   

I love the concept of clones.  It's like free weed!


----------



## massproducer (May 10, 2006)

Man bros, those clones are looking fabulous.  They are getting huge and are bushing out very, very nicely.  i can't wait to see them in a couple weeks.  Great job


----------



## Insane (May 10, 2006)

Great lookin plants man, can't wait to seem them in a few more weeks, I'm ready to be amazed (for the 10238124th time LOL)


----------



## Stuey (May 12, 2006)

Just wondering as to what or where the WW came from? I have grown Nirvana Seeds WW for years and really enjoyed it how ever I have seen and had several WW strains from various breeders that were not worth while at all. 

Looking good though, health and good size plants. I hope you enjoy..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 13, 2006)

Stuey said:
			
		

> Just wondering as to what or where the WW came from? I have grown Nirvana Seeds WW for years and really enjoyed it how ever I have seen and had several WW strains from various breeders that were not worth while at all.
> 
> Looking good though, health and good size plants. I hope you enjoy..


*Whats up Stuey. Thanks for the kind words. I got them from Nirvana. *


----------



## Stuey (May 13, 2006)

Nice man, Nirvana does not have many great strains but their WW is surely on of the best. I also have grown Nirvanas NL's & Papaya and also found them to be of quality, others from Nirvana were less then desirable.

I dig the WW, maybe my 3rd or 4th favored strain I have grown/smoked. Strong smoke & strong high. Fairly easy to grow and yeilds well. 

Enjoy my friend


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2006)

*Whats up Stuey. How long did you flower your White Widow for? It says 8 to 9 weeks but i would rather get the information from someone who has grown it. Thanks man. *


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 16, 2006)

Hi. New old kid on the block here. I'm growing some WW from Female Seeds. The plant is a month old but hasn't really caught fire with the growth. It is healthy so I'm sure it will take off when I flip the lights. I'm also growing 2 other Female Seed strains -- White Widow x Big Bud (from their hybrid line) and Skunk Special. The WWxBB is very vigorous in its 6th week of veg. 

Low-Stress Training, Super-cropping, FIM... we do it all but as you see in the pix, I'm big into Pipe Cleaner Bondage. When I flip the lights to 12s, these plants will grow a healthy canopy of buds that will be easy to work with. (That's my story and I'm stickin' to it). I'm limited to 27" of vertical grow space in my box and that's plenty with these short plants. 

I'm gonna follow this thread because I'm also growing my first clone crop after my current grow. I have taken a few clones from the 3 plants and will take more when they are a week or two into flower.
Grow Big
Rev


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

Reverend Willis said:
			
		

> Hi. New old kid on the block here. I'm growing some WW from Female Seeds. The plant is a month old but hasn't really caught fire with the growth. It is healthy so I'm sure it will take off when I flip the lights. I'm also growing 2 other Female Seed strains -- White Widow x Big Bud (from their hybrid line) and Skunk Special. The WWxBB is very vigorous in its 6th week of veg.
> 
> Low-Stress Training, Super-cropping, FIM... we do it all but as you see in the pix, I'm big into Pipe Cleaner Bondage. When I flip the lights to 12s, these plants will grow a healthy canopy of buds that will be easy to work with. (That's my story and I'm stickin' to it). I'm limited to 27" of vertical grow space in my box and that's plenty with these short plants.
> 
> ...


*Whats up Rev. Welcome to MP. Your plants are looking great. By the looks of them they enjoy being tied up.   You should start yourself a grow journal so you can keep track of your grow. Great job. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the clones are 7 weeks old and kicking ass. They are growing at a very fast pace. So fast that i have to prune them every week just so i can keep them in my speaker.   See what happens when ya get ahead of yourself.  As far as the mother White Widow goes she is 13 weeks old and 4 weeks into flower. She is one big mama. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

Wow TBG, those plants really packed on some serious weight since the last pics, fekkin beautiful man


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

Ok TBG...I'm loving the pink background


----------



## chong420 (May 17, 2006)

hell yeah bro grunt..do you know if any one put out a clone guide?  i'd like to try it when my ww gets going..


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

damn those are huge man!!!!!   fine work Bro


----------



## bigbudz (May 17, 2006)

chong420 said:
			
		

> hell yeah bro grunt..do you know if any one put out a clone guide? i'd like to try it when my ww gets going..


 
There is a cloning guide on here...

Here's hydro cloning tutorial: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/for...ghlight=cloning 


And here's a soild cloning tutorial: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Mak...uana_Plant.html


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well the clones are now 8 weeks old and still going strong. I have been pruning them atleast once a week and will continue to do so until they go into flower. I will be keeping one of them as a mother plant for future clones. *

*Now on to the mother Widow. She is now 14 weeks old and 5 weeks into flower. Well folks we had some problems "NUTE BURN". For some reason she didn't care much for the nutes she was getting. She started out with no problems but all of the sudden BAM. Well she recieved a flush the equivalent of a marijuana enema. Most of her fan leaves are now gone but she is looking better. In future White Widow grows i think i will lay off the nutes. The top pictures are of the clones and the bottom pics are of the mother Widow and a few bud shots off her. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

Dang TBG! I remember when those girls were little baby clones  My how fast they grow up, before you know it, they'll be all grown up and smoked!


----------



## purple_chronic (May 25, 2006)

ahh Man i want a good strain!!!!! happy growings!!!!they look really nice i cant wait i get better at this!!!


----------



## Insane (May 25, 2006)

Hey TBG good lookin plants man, those buds are shaping up very nicely


----------



## misty (May 25, 2006)

Hi TBG,

Very Nice looking plants of one of my favourite strains ;O)

Bet the last lot was fantastic!

Misty


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 25, 2006)

looking awesome Bro....seems a couple strains like special treatment with the nutes..we had a bit of problems with some C99...

once you get it straight though....BOOM...they will take off

still lookin mighty impressive though Bro


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 31, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. As of today the clones are 9 weeks old and still kicking major ass. Three of them will be put into flower in two weeks and the other will be kept as a mother for future clones. *

*As for the mother Widow she is now 15 weeks old and 6 weeks into flower. She is still having problems with the nutes she was getting so i had to give her another enema.   I can't believe the problems i'm having with her. I didn't have half the problems with the other Widow i grew. I guess she is just sensitive.   She still looks great but i hate to see those damn curled up leaves. Here are a few pics.*


----------



## Zarnon (May 31, 2006)

Hey my brightly background bordered brother!

I have overnuted frequently and when I do dialing it back will clear up the problem.  You can see it in the older leaves,  the yellowing/browning slows down until it stops.   If that isn't happening,  maybe something else is going on.   Just a thought.


----------



## Insane (May 31, 2006)

Hey TBG, those buds look delicious man. Great work


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 31, 2006)

so frosty.....looking great Bro


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 1, 2006)

do i have to say it???? lol

really, to good to be true!!!






And "The Cannabis Cup" Of 2006 goes to...


                                                 "THE BROTHER'S GRUNT" keep up the good work...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 6, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the clones are 9 weeks old and 2 days into flower. All clones have been tied down. The mother Widow has been cut down, hung, and dried. Here are a few pics of the clones. *


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2006)

Whats up with the yellow? Is it your HID? 

I know they are not "N" def. Can you snap a pic without the HID on?

O'wise lookin great nice and bushy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 6, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Whats up with the yellow? Is it your HID?
> 
> I know they are not "N" def. Can you snap a pic without the HID on?
> 
> O'wise lookin great nice and bushy.


*Sup Mutt. Sorry but for some reason the ladies were having a bad picture day yesterday. I will see if i can get some better pics up later today. Mutt click on the first pic and tell me what you see? *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

hey is that ladybug real???   awesome shots Bro


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 6, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> hey is that ladybug real???  awesome shots Bro


*it sure is. Mutt thought she would make a great addition to the grow room. Thanks Mutt  *


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 8, 2006)

I like how you consistently grow very very frosted nugs.  The backgrounds f*ck with me b/c I keep thinking you're growing purple bud. haha....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

As usual TBG you have me licking my screen.....when are the done?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> As usual TBG you have me licking my screen.....when are the done?


*Whats up GreenDayGirl. The mother Widow has already been harvested and the clones have about 7 weeks of flower left so we have a way to go yet. *


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 10, 2006)

Their beautiful...   I think I'm going to tear up.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> as usual TBG you have me licking my screen.....when are the done?


GDG, between your avatar and your descriptive phrases, you've got me feeling like a young man again!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Just thought i would do a little update on the ladies. Tomorrow they will be 11 weeks old and 2 weeks into flower. All i can say is they are kicking ass as you can see by the pics. *


----------



## Witness (Jun 15, 2006)

looking good. They're beatiful. Go go with the nice pics=)


----------



## Mutt (Jun 15, 2006)

Great lookin plants there B. Grunt.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

nice!!!!  damn fine looking ladies Bro


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice TBG, you sure know how to love the ladies!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 15, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Just thought i would do a little update on the ladies. Tomorrow they will be 11 weeks old and 2 weeks into flower. All i can say is they are kicking ass as you can see by the pics. *


At 14 days into flower, those are some fine looking buds coming on man!

Bro's Grunt do growin right!

Finger lickin good!

Now ya made me go and light my monitor...


----------



## Insane (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey TBG, thats a mighty fine lookin jungle you got there man, great work


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 16, 2006)

do we have to beg to get more pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. I had to give you all a quick update on the 3 ladies. First let me give you some background on where the ladies came from. I had a White Widow mother that i put into flower last grow and for some reason she was done in 44 days instead of the normal 56 days. She also had a slight tint of purple to her. Anyway the 3 clones i have came from her and by the looks of things these ladies will be done in the same 44 day period. If i could jump for joy right now i would but i can't so i'll just do a bong hit.   What makes things even better is the fact that i kept a 4th clone as another mother. Time for another bong hit.   As of today they are 12 weeks 4 days old and 2 weeks 4 days into flower. Here are some updated pics. *


----------



## Witness (Jun 20, 2006)

They look totaly great=) Incredible budding in such short amount of flowering. It makes me think I may be doing everything wrong^^
GG


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 20, 2006)

Simply stunning.  If I was wearing underwear I'd have to change them.


----------



## Insane (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey TBG, those plants are lookin beautiful as usual


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 20, 2006)

wait Im doing it again......droooling......nice job TBG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

Witness said:
			
		

> They look totaly great=) Incredible budding in such short amount of flowering. It makes me think I may be doing everything wrong^^
> GG


*Whats up Witness. I doubt you are doing everything wrong. These plants are like this because of something in their genetics (pheno type). I grew another White Widow from the same batch of seeds and she didn't finish until 56 days. *


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice very nice TBG. I hope 1 day i'll be growing buds like you! sooner than later too i hope


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Here are the ladies 3 weeks into flower.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 23, 2006)

Lookin good.....  and ladys have a long ways to go.


----------



## fusible (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 25, 2006)

JAJAJA lol nasty grow man You know it!!!! Happy Flowering!!


----------



## rockydog (Jun 25, 2006)

they are that frosty at only 3 weeks, Do you know which breeder the clones came from (Seeds)


----------



## rockydog (Jun 25, 2006)

I am sorry after reading through again I see you got them from Nirvana. THEY LOOK FABULOUS.


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jun 25, 2006)

TBG, you are setting the standard for excellence. I salute you sir. I cant wait to get ahold of some white widow seeds.How much did that mother white widow yield for you? Also, are you using CO2 during flowering?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Tbg, beautiful and frosty as always. Now things are getting good!  Jealous as usual!!!!


----------



## Witness (Jun 25, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Tbg, beautiful and frosty as always. Now things are getting good!  Jealous as usual!!!!


 
what she said.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 26, 2006)

I have to say, you are an insperation to us all.  Oh I'm drooling.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

GREENTEAMGROW said:
			
		

> TBG, you are setting the standard for excellence. I salute you sir. I cant wait to get ahold of some white widow seeds.How much did that mother white widow yield for you? Also, are you using CO2 during flowering?


*Whats up GREENTEAMGROW. The mother Widow yielded over 3 oz. of dried killer bud. I'm not using any Co2. *


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jun 26, 2006)

3 oz you say. My god, thats very imressive. I ******* LOVE IT.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

*Here are some pics. They may look a bit sad because they were just fed.  *


----------



## misty (Jun 26, 2006)

Can I swap mine for yours ;O)

Look great TBG - actually they looking awesome.

You are a lucky man!!

I hope you enjoy em as much as I think you will!!


----------



## rockydog (Jun 26, 2006)

man i am drooling all over my keyboard. That is amazing TBG. I must give you some serious props, you are the man


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 28, 2006)

Verry impressive TBG! Dont include a pic of a bong or a pipe with your sweet bud pics or your gonna have us all smoking are screens lol. 
Definately an insperation to all!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 28, 2006)

TBG What wattge HPS is that they are under???  Nice grow as usual, you are definitely green thumbed!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> TBG What wattge HPS is that they are under??? Nice grow as usual, you are definitely green thumbed!


*Whats up DW. They are under a 400 watt HPS. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Here are the ladies at 4 weeks into flower. Damn i almost forgot the ladies are no longer ladies.   They have decided to come out of the closet. That's right folks "HERMIES"!  I have a good idea what caused it but it's to late now. Live and learn i guess. Anywho the seeds will be tossed away in the trash and the bud smoked when it comes time. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 1, 2006)

They're looking really good even if they are he/she's. Damn cross dressing plants anyway!

The hermies that I had on my last grow were because of a light leak that wasn't evident. Same for you?

From the rep I've heard about WW, you'll still have some awesome weed man!

How many male flowers did you find? Are the plants saturated with them or is it in only one area like mine were?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> They're looking really good even if they are he/she's. Damn cross dressing plants anyway!
> 
> The hermies that I had on my last grow were because of a light leak that wasn't evident. Same for you?
> 
> ...


*Whats up Stoney Bud. We think it was caused by stress. The mother that we took the clones from was put into flower and sexed and then put back into veg. For every small bud there were 2 male flowers.   I will tell you this The Grunt's are gonna have some killer HASH.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey TBG, I thought clones were female? Oh well, I got a "hermie" this go around as well. Damn! Even when you screw up, you still put the rest of us to shame  Scary to think of you doing WW, btw I'll trade you that clone from my journal for any one of your girls any day!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Hey TBG, I thought clones were female? Oh well, I got a "hermie" this go around as well. Damn! Even when you screw up, you still put the rest of us to shame  Scary to think of you doing WW, btw I'll trade you that clone from my journal for any one of your girls any day!!!


*GreenDayGirl the clones were female but turned hermie. The mother plant that we took them from also had some hermie traits. So like they say "like mother like daughter".  *


----------



## rockydog (Jul 1, 2006)

wont the seeds be feminized now though?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> wont the seeds be feminized now though?


*I have heard the same thing but don't buy into it. These seeds will be destroyed so no futher hermies can be grown.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2006)

*Nothing to do but toss up some pics.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2006)

nothing to do here except look at Bro Grunts Pictures.  
Lookin great man. Keep up the great work.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 4, 2006)

Here are a few more pics for everyone. Hope you all enjoy them as much as i like taking them. 
*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE.*


----------



## rockydog (Jul 4, 2006)

Man TBG, You must show me the ways of the force. Hermies or not, them things look absolutely stunning. Happy 4th


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 4, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> Here are a few more pics for everyone. Hope you all enjoy them as much as i like taking them.
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE.*


 
Thank you TBG, you two are an inspiration to the rest of us! Your plants are always beautiful and the bud shots you post are absolutely mouth watering delicious!

You guys make really nice furniture too!


----------



## Insane (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey TBG, beautiful buds as usual man, excellent work!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 4, 2006)

lol man i just dont get tired of looking at your crob!!!!
aahh i want some kids!!!!!!!

happy 4th and keep up the good work,your like a teacher to alot of people here(ME)


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 6, 2006)

GOD BLESS AMERICA, AND GOD BLESS YOUR GARDEN TBG! I love it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

*5 weeks into flower and going strong.   It's hard to believe that harvest is right around the corner for these ladies.   Like their mother these ladies have a 44 day finish time instead of the normal 56 days.    Must have gotten lucky with a quick finishing pheno.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, I've been debating where to go on vacation to this year. Well TBG. I'm on my way bro.  . Lookin great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Well, I've been debating where to go on vacation to this year. Well TBG. I'm on my way bro.  . Lookin great. Keep up the good work.


*I have more than enough room for you Mutt.  *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Bro's your pics and grows never cease to amaze me, yous guys are truly gifted...Peace Out and Bless


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 7, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Well, I've been debating where to go on vacation to this year. Well TBG. I'm on my way bro.  . Lookin great. Keep up the good work.


Hey Mutt, I'll go with you man! I'll slide in and get you on the way up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Mutt, I'll go with you man! I'll slide in and get you on the way up!


*Bring the whole crew Stoney Bud i have room for you all.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 8, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Bring the whole crew Stoney Bud i have room for you all.  *


Hahahahaha, can you picture all of us getting together at once? The place would look like the island in "King Kong"; one big, huge fog bank.

People would get high for miles around!


----------



## rockydog (Jul 8, 2006)

That would be a session there.


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 8, 2006)

I cant stop looking at your pics, there interfering with life. There so beautiful. I cant wait until flowering ))


----------



## Witness (Jul 9, 2006)

still great


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2006)

*PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES. I love pictures.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow TBG, ole MarP is gonna have to get a hardrive just for you man.
As always lookin great.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 11, 2006)

gotta love those frosty white buds!  looks great grunt man!


----------



## rockydog (Jul 11, 2006)

so frosty, it reminds me of winter. As always lookin beautiful tbg. They are huge for the age


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Brrr! Lets all go to TBG's and have a good ol' snowball fight! As usual I have to wear a bib when looking at your pictures babe  Too bad we don't have "smell-o-vision. I'll bet it smells wonderful at your place.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well like they say all good things must come to an end and here we are. Come Sunday these ladies or should i say "SOMEWHAT LADIES "   will be cut down and hung to dry. I'm so glad that i have this White Widow pheno that finishes in 44 days because i have 22 clones waiting to go into flower and another 22 after that.   It's gonna be White Widow heaven at the Grunt house for sometime.   Here are the last set of pics you will see of them alive. *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks great can't wait to see the pile of buds you get from this harvest.


----------



## rockydog (Jul 14, 2006)

hey TBG, what does your grow room smell like right now on a scale of 1-10. Those things look so amazing, I hope my grow starts lookin 1/2 as good as that soon. I am at 2 weeks flowering and bud just formed (very small) like the last 2 days.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> hey TBG, what does your grow room smell like right now on a scale of 1-10. Those things look so amazing, I hope my grow starts lookin 1/2 as good as that soon. I am at 2 weeks flowering and bud just formed (very small) like the last 2 days.


*Whats up rockydog. Our room doesn't smell bad at all. I would rate the smell about a 4 or 5. Your buds will start filling out real nice about weeks 4 or 5. They really don't look like much the first few weeks. *


----------



## rockydog (Jul 16, 2006)

I am ready for some new pics TBG, I need my fix.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> I am ready for some new pics TBG, I need my fix.


*Sorry but the ladies were taken down this morning and are now hanging in the closet.   I will post pics of the harvest in a few days.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 16, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sorry but the ladies were taken down this morning and are now hanging in the closet.  I will post pics of the harvest in a few days.  *


 
Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!

Man, these are going to be good!

TBG, you've got me running in place man! I wanna hear a smoke report on these buds!

Good Gawd! Oh Good Gawd! How about a closet shot? Just a peak? Awwwww, come on man!

Grunt Buds are the best!


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 25, 2006)

Damn TBG Can i only hope for a grow this good somtime.  Excelent grow.  Great pics!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 25, 2006)

*T*......*B*......*G*.....you are my mentor brother, I cant wait to see the harvest shots and hear a smoke report...Also I second Stoney's request..."Sneak Peak at the closet, PLEASE" 

Peace Out and Bless!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well the harvest wasn't as good as we expected but then again what do you want for 44 days of flower. We got 3 1/2 oz. of killer dry bud of this early finishing pheno that will put you in a wheelchair if you already arn't in one.   The taste isn't there yet because it has to cure but the high is shall we say "GREAT"! Two bong hits and your set for 2 or 3 hours.  If you have never tried White Widow before it's a must. I'm glad i kept a mother of this early finishing pheno for future grows.  Here are a few pics. The first pic shows the tops and the second pic shows the smaller buds.*


----------



## Mutt (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow TBG. Them buds look gooood.
I bet you got a room full of WW buds right now. Won't need herb for a looong time.
Keep them wonderful pics a coming.


----------



## rockydog (Jul 26, 2006)

Amazing. I will definately try growing it soon. Thanks for the great Journal TBG


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 26, 2006)

Man TBG, 38 top buds and a half million lower buds. Nice looking crop man!

You probly have a hell of a tolerance to THC built up and 2 tokes toasts you! That has got to be some CLASS weed man!

Good Job man!


----------



## cheebahawk (Jul 27, 2006)

those are awsome pictures, great post! Way to keep up the consistancy, i would slack off and stop taking photos


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 27, 2006)

cheebahawk said:
			
		

> those are awsome pictures, great post! Way to keep up the consistancy, i would slack off and stop taking photos


 
*Stop taking photos?*

*Have you lost your mind?*

*Bro Grunts pics are food for the Gods.*

*He can never quit now!!!*

*Ahhhhhhhhhhh      *​


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

damn that is fine lookin bud


----------

